# P5Q Ethernet help

## cakofony

I recently bought an asus P5Q board for pcie2 support, But I cant seem to get the onboard Ethernet to work.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131295

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2164&modelmenu=2

All the asus site says about the eth controller is "PCIe Gb LAN controller featuring AI NET2".  I have read about a lot of people having problems with this board, but mostly with the sata controller (my sata drives come up fine).   I really hope I can get this working in linux, because right now I am using onboard for windows, and an older pci lan card for linux, and I cant find its windows drivers...   so I have to switch the eth cable every time I boot into a different OS.

I have tried both the sky2 and skge kernel modules.

I will post the lspci and dmseg output when I get home.

----------

## cassiol

heloooo

 your network card is Atheros L1e.

 patch your kernel with http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=121635231210679&w=2

----------

## cakofony

Ive never had to patch my kernel before.  I use gentoo-sources, how would I go about patching it?  thank you  :Smile: 

btw, lspci output

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Unknown device 1026 (rev b0)

 

----------

## cyrillic

This may only apply to recent kernels, but support for your NIC is included, and does not require a patch.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  [*] Network device support  --->

    [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

      <M>   Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

----------

## cassiol

helooo

 i agree cyrillic.. not more necessary patch the kernel.

----------

## cakofony

I believe I tried that, and it didnt work,  but I'll try again.

----------

## cakofony

I just tried it again, and it did not work.   Could the "Atheros L1e" be the controller in the "delux" or "pro" edition, and not the one I have?

----------

## cyrillic

I was confused for a minute there too, but then I found out that Atheros and Attansic have merged, so they are now the same company.

The Attansic driver in the kernel should be the right one, according to the lspci output you posted, but you may need a newer (like 2.6.26) kernel version if your hardware is very recent.

----------

## cakofony

yes, my hardware is fairly recent, I will try a newer kernel.

----------

## cakofony

will I run into problems if I unmask all versions of gentoo-sources?  If the kernel has been released as stable, it shouldn't have anything too bad.

----------

## cakofony

With the gentoo-sources 2.6.26 (latest in portage) it still doesn't work.

----------

## cyrillic

Can you be more specific about what part doesn't work ?

Try these commands to see how far you get.

```
# modprobe atl1

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# dhcpcd eth0

# route -n 
```

----------

## cakofony

Right now I am in my gentoo install, using an old 3com pci Ethernet card, which is running as "eth1".

 *Quote:*   

> # modprobe atl1
> 
> FATAL: Module atl1 not found.

 

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg | tail
> 
> sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 19488471 4096-byte hardware sectors (79825 MB)
> 
> sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:97:22:2B:A6
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.106  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # dhcpcd eth0
> 
> err, eth0: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

 

 *Quote:*   

> # route -n
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

I'd imagine that the first one shows the problem.

----------

## cakofony

My kernel .config file has "CONFIG_ATL1=y".

I built it into the kernel, not as a module, so I guess thats why it can't be modprobed.

----------

## cassiol

helloo

 please post dmesg | grep atl1

----------

## cakofony

Doesn't return anything.

----------

## NoAngel

I think, it's better to rebuild kernel, compiling ethernet adapter(s) as kernel module. Then install kernel (better to keep old one), reboot, use modprobe <Your module name here>, lsmod...

----------

## cakofony

I modprobed it:

 *Quote:*   

> # modprobe atl1
> 
> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

but that didn't change anything.

----------

## swimmer

Same here - I can modprobe atl1 and it even gives me an interface but I can't connect :-/

Any other possibilities? Otherwise I have to fall back to an old 100mb-realtek card  :Sad: 

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## cakofony

Is there any chance that the P5Q does not use an "Atheros L1e" card?

----------

## cyrillic

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Same here - I can modprobe atl1 and it even gives me an interface but I can't connect :-/ 

 

What does dmesg say when the interface is created ?

----------

## cakofony

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 19488471 4096-byte hardware sectors (79825 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

eth1:  setting half-duplex.

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## swimmer

I managed to get it working with a little help of this workaround ... of course it's a solution for an Ubuntu environment but you can easily adapt it to your Gentoo box  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## cakofony

So it works for you?  do you know if it would work in a 64-bin enviorment?

----------

## swimmer

It works for me indeed and I can't answer your question since I decided to go for 32-bit :-/

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## swimmer

I googled around a bit more and it seems that the driver is  on it's way into the kernel ... 64-bit shouldn't be a problem then  :Wink: 

----------

## cakofony

When do you think it should it be in the kernel?

----------

## swimmer

It's already in the latest 2.6.27 prepatch ... no idea when it will be released but the releasing tempo nowadays is quite high  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## cakofony

I tried the link you gave me, but the driver rar seems to be corrupted >.<

----------

## swimmer

This one should work  :Wink:  -> http://home.xmsnet.nl/swimmer/P5KPL-CM-LinuxDrivers.zip

----------

## cakofony

well, I guess theres a problem with the program I am using to unrar it...

Ive been trying with ark, because I cant get the "unrar" program to work correctly (every time I try to use it, it just throws the help output at me)

----------

## swimmer

```
unrar e <RARFILE>
```

 should do the job ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## cakofony

The guide says the archive should contain 4 files, but mine has 17 files all named "at.h".

----------

## swimmer

*Sigh* - look at http://home.xmsnet.nl/swimmer/L1e_Lan/ then ...

HTH

swimmer  :Wink: 

----------

## cakofony

thanks  :Very Happy: 

I got it working!

----------

## swimmer

Good to hear  :Smile: 

----------

